# 3x3x3 Blindfolded Official NR 39.68s (+ 42.77s and 16/21 Multi)



## Ollie (Jun 17, 2013)

Finally an NR 








> Easy scramble, crap memo. But first NR  Thanks to the people who judged and filmed, and apologies to Dan Sheppard (but a thank you too for inspiring for me to do BLD!)



And a bonus multi, bit disappointed with the 5 errors, but never mind. Noah's multi was more impressive to watch anyway


----------



## A Leman (Jun 17, 2013)

Very good!


----------



## Username (Jun 17, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 17, 2013)

not bad


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jun 17, 2013)

Yay! Well done


----------



## Iggy (Jun 17, 2013)

Congrats!


----------

